

iPad Air 2 costs $275 to $358 to build, implied profit margin of 45% to 57% - sc90
http://recode.net/2014/10/28/apples-latest-ipad-costs-about-the-same-as-the-first-but-with-slightly-lower-profits/

======
dzhang50
In comparison, Apple's laptops have around a 20% to 37% profit margin. These
profit margins are ridiculously high no matter how you look at it.

[http://www.computerworld.com/article/2513587/apple-
mac/macbo...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2513587/apple-mac/macbook-
air-more-profitable-than-other-apple-laptops--says-analyst.html)

------
autocorrector
This article misleads in that it only includes cost of components. What about
assembly, labor, R&D, shipping, and other overhead costs?

~~~
supercanuck
Technically, they probably meant "contribution margin"

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contribution_margin](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contribution_margin)

------
NietTim
> iPad Air 2 costs $275 to $358 to assemble, implied profit margin of
> <unknown>

Because developing a product isn't free.

------
mineshaftgap
Actual title:

Apple’s Latest iPad Costs About the Same as the First but With Slightly Lower
Profits

------
CmonDev
Well their competitors are free to charge even more if they want :)

